# Help dentist tomorrow (maybe)



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have had an infected tooth for a couple months and finally made "the appointment" now today from being beyond terrrified I am having diarreha!!!bad D so there may be a chance I will have to cancel tomorrow am..I have taken immodium (4) by of them and no help..I have Xanax,klonopin but fear taking any because it may cause probs with dental meds!!!! if i cancel this no telling when i will reschedule//why all I will get is D the day before like today. I am losing myh hair and someone told me it could be the infected tooth...I had thyroid and sugar test..all OK


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,I really understand what you are feeling. I have always hated going to the dentist and I panic 100 times more now with the diarrhea. Worrying about it always makes it worse for me. I have had nothing but problems with my teeth in the last few years as well.I always found getting up really early helped so that I could sit on the toilet and go as much as possible before I had to leave. I always have to bung myself up with immodiums as well. Once I am in the chair I am always fine, it's just getting there. My dentist is an hours drive away which dosen't help me.I always take my immodiums as early as I possibly can, so I get out of bed really early like 5.30 - 6.00. They always make me really thirsty but I try to limit what I drink. I don't eat to much the day before. The thing that has really made the biggest difference of all is that I explained to my dentist what the problem is. I said that if I have to go, I HAVE TO GO NOW. He was really good about it all and now I know when I have to go, that if I have bad diarrhea he knows all about it. I really think that telling them helps a lot and I wish I had done it years ago. I had to go and have a tooth out a couple of weeks ago and it was all fine. I also take propranolol to help with my anxiety and that has really helped. I have taken 4 immodiums and propranolol before having fillings and teeth out and always been fine. I just make sure that they know all about the anti diarrhea tablets as well.Good luck. I hope everything goes well for you. I do understand what you are feeling.Claire


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that your detist appointment has caused you extra anxiety. Have you told your dentist of your situation?You may be pleasantly surprised by the reaction. Also, I would not worry until the time comes - if worrying about it now makes you worse, then forget about it until your IBS-D interferes with the appointment.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

It dosen't matter how many times people tell me not to worry ( or even telling myself), I just do. I can't help but panic which is why the tablets I now take for my anxiety are really helping. It wasn't something that I had before the Ibs but the worrying started because of it all.If you are struggling to stop the worrying about having diarrhea and it makes the diarrhea worse (as with me) I would recommend going to the doctors and telling them. I really wish I had got something to help sooner as it just got worse and worse. These tablets really are helping me to get out more than I have in years.Claire


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Thank you for your understanding.. I have been through a lot in my life ,even the death of my husband 9 yrs ago from sudden stomach cancer we had no idea he had..but this IBS can really get the best of me in all situations. I did mention ibs to my dentist a while back and from his reaction i could tell he had no clue on what ibs is. I just donot want to cancel this because this tooth is in real bad shape and I do worryt he infection can cause bad problems.I will be getting dentures because of the probs I am having with my teeth..I cannot afford any of this dental work but it has to be done. I will load up on imodium and xanax and what will be will be..ijust want this to be over and come home to my precious yellow labrador and spend the rest of the day with her..tooth or no tooth..she does not care as long as she is with me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I tend to a nervous bladder when I go to the dentist.Set up a signal that means you need to go to the rest room before they start working. Most of them have one the patients can use. It isn't unusual to need to go during an appointment so you would not be the first.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I so totally understand. Just went to the dentist a couple months ago, so I know how you feel.I usually go to the public restroom in the building before going in to the clinic. Than use the patient restroom again before they start working on the tooth. They have no clue about what ibs is either, so i just told them i have anxiety. They never seemed to be surprised or treated me any differently when i needed to go in the middle. You never know, after the first couple appt.s as you get comfortable with them, you may not feel having to as often.even other patients without IBS go to the restroom in the middle, so Fingers crossed that everything goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

thank you for all the support and advise..the tooth is out!!! I took 2 immodium last night and 2 this am, also one klonopin Iam very ugly ,very sore and it bled a lot,,but it is out and I feel 100% better,i also for peace of mind I wore a Depend undergarment. Now after healing I will be pricing dentures...so i will soon be posting again!!!!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

today I am very sore..prob because it was an eye tooth and infected..but also have a terrible headache and tonight bad diarreha. what could be causing this? I did not think novacain or lidocain had side effects..I had to have 3 shots of the stuff before he could pull the tooth.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just the physical stress and the pain from that can set off the IBS. Doesn't have to be the drugs.Are you on any antibiotics? Those typically cause diarrhea.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, I can totally relate -- the pain/headache afterwards is really bad. Did your dr. give you anything for the pain? Anti-inflammatories (such as Ibuprofen/advil) can also make the D worse. When the swelling goes away and there is no danger of inflamation, Tylenol may be a better painkiller cos it doesn't cause stomach upset.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I dare say that, as you are feeling run down and in discomfort, your IBS has decided to play-up as well........I do sympathise. Maybe the bright side - 2009 can only be better!?! At least the problem is sorted with the dentist.I you feel better soon, A HAPPY NEW YEAR!Baz


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

no antibiotics..my dentist knows i will not take them.. still sore, but not as bad..salt rinses and Tylenol..the Advil was making me nausea. Thank you all and Happy New Year to you and everyone dear to you.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm glad you got rid of your tooth. I know it is such a relief to get it all done for both things. The dental work and the diarrhea. I was so relieved when mine was taken out a few weeks ago. No problems but I kept rinsing with salt water for about a week I have still got my antiobiotics in the drawer upstairs as I didn't want to take them either.Claire


----------

